# Buddy cant you spare a dime?.



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

A soldier was standing outside Tesco today collecting for Help our Hero's,I could not believe what I was seeing,as far as I am concerned
when a soldier takes the Kings Shilling what ever happens to him or her while serving their country it should be the governments responsability to look after them for the rest of their lives.
Rethink about our Foreign Aid a few million from that would help.
I admire all our forces and what they do all round the world,seeing that soldier begging curdled my stomach.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Didn't Nell Gwyn, who had the ear of Charles II, convince him to do somthing for his wounded soldiers? So he started the Chelsea Pensioners, with the intention that no soldier would be forsaken again when old or infirm.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

E.Martin said:


> A soldier was standing outside Tesco today collecting for Help our Hero's,I could not believe what I was seeing,as far as I am concerned
> when a soldier takes the Kings Shilling what ever happens to him or her while serving their country it should be the governments responsability to look after them for the rest of their lives.
> Rethink about our Foreign Aid a few million from that would help.
> I admire all our forces and what they do all round the world,seeing that soldier begging curdled my stomach.


He wasn't begging - he was collecting money for a charity which assists in rehabilitation together with the official help as opposed to 'instead of it' or 'despite it' as well as working with and supporting other services charities. The actual official assistance given is pretty damn good all told but charities like this offer extra assistance in the form of grants etc which the government probably rightly has no real responsibility. Its a worthwhile charity but don't go thinking it is there due to a complete lack of official care.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation SM, I had thought that we had gone back in time - for a moment.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

I once came accross a couple of lads i knew from school who had fallen on hard times, when i asked where they were headed they said ''The weavers shed'', confused i asked what it was, they replied ''It is the local W.R.V.S they give us underwear and socks (new) and other odds and ends just to keep ourselves tidy until something comes up''.'cueball44'


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I have met with some lads from the Princess of Wales Royal Regiment who were collecting for Help for Heroes. They were also collecting for their own regiment. 
They had discovered that families who had to travel to Selly Oaks to see their sons/ husbands/dads wounded in the sandy place had to pay their own way and pay for hotels. 
Their collection was to provide a fund so that any relative of one of their own who had to visit Selly Oaks was provided for, in travel and hotel.
Both excellent causes, although I would rather they did not need to visit the hospital at all.
They had recently returned from Afghanistan but were very humble in their approach and wonderful example of the modern army. I do believe they raised quite a lot of money that weekend as every one of us was more than happy to chip in.

Don


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> Didn't Nell Gwyn, who had the ear of Charles II, convince him to do somthing for his wounded soldiers? So he started the Chelsea Pensioners, with the intention that no soldier would be forsaken again when old or infirm.


Not only his ear, by all accounts!


----------

